# Brake Rotor/Pads Poll



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey all, I have a 2000 Nissan Altima SE. I have 4 wheel disc brakes and its about time to change'm. I took a look at the rotors and they don't look like they are worth saving ... maybe machining but not leaving alone. I already know that i'm probably going to go looking for a soft semi-metallic brake pad w/shims already mounted on it (unless someone points me in a different direction). I'm not a big fan of ceramic pads as I don't do a lot of slamming of my brakes nor do I race around anywhere so I don't find it to be too cruical and I've heard that they don't work all that great in the cold and in NH its pretty damn cold out 3/4 of the year.

My main reason for posting this "poll" is to find out what you guys have used/tried for rotors. I'm not too well versed with anything other than Bendix rotors and the Advance Auto Parts brand rotors/pads so I'd like some help with other options I have. I'm on a budget (one that doesn't have a price tag just yet) but I need to keep the costs kinda low w/out breaking the CHEAP line (brakes are not the place to be a cheap person). So any feedback I get would be great. Thanks in advance

Darktide

ADDED: So far AAP standard rotors will run $100 for all 4 and $70 for all pads (and thats even going with the ceramics). So if anyone has some good alternatives for around that price or thinks its a good enough price to run with just post it. Thanks again


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

Have not done anything yet on my Alty.. but on the Maxima I used Powerstop or something like that cross drilled rotors, best stuff I ever used. Now for front pads, I once had a set of Bendix TI, they had these titanium or something strips in them. The hotter they got the harder it felt like you hit a brick wall... nothing short if insane amazing stopping power, just outta this world. They did dust the wheels like crazy and did not last too long. Put the ceramix pads in after, thety worked ok, low dusting too. I miss my Maxima but I do love my Alty...


----------



## Gino45 (Oct 18, 2005)

I replaced my rear rotors with Wagner rotors and pads with Wagner "quite stop" pads. I did this last Nov and my dealer told me that the rotors are now warped. I had brembo's previously on the rears and they were ok. I'll replace the rears with Wagner since they had a 2yr warranty on them. I also replaced the fronts last Nov and went with OEM rotors and pads. No problem with those. Previously I had put Car Quest "gold" pads on the fronts and found that they did not last as long as the OEM's. They also seemed to stick after a while which could be due to the fit not being as good as OEM.


----------

